# [RISOLTO] Montare windows file system remoti

## AlterX

Ciao...

sto cercando di montare partizioni win, ma non ci riesco!

Ho i moduli per smbfs e ntfs. Allora lancio:

mount -t ntfs //remote_ip/share_id /mnt/win_c -o username=pippo,password=alfio,ro

ed il sistema mi risponde così ( :Evil or Very Mad:  ): //remote_ip/share_id is not a special device (o simile, non ricordo)

dov'è il problema?!?  :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by AlterX on Mon Apr 04, 2005 1:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## randomaze

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> dov'è il problema?!? 

 

Da remoto devi montare un filesystem di tipo smbfs a prescindere da come lo vede la macchina locale....

----------

## AlterX

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *AlterX wrote:*   dov'è il problema?!?  
> 
> Da remoto devi montare un filesystem di tipo smbfs a prescindere da come lo vede la macchina locale....

 

ho provato anche con smbfs!!

----------

## Mr.Evolution

prova smb4k.....

----------

## lopio

 *Mr.Evolution wrote:*   

> prova smb4k.....

 

oppure cifs

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *AlterX wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*    *AlterX wrote:*   dov'è il problema?!?  
> 
> Da remoto devi montare un filesystem di tipo smbfs a prescindere da come lo vede la macchina locale.... 
> 
> ho provato anche con smbfs!!

 

usa smbmount.

mount avvetta come parametro un device (come è scritto nella man) non mi pare che un percorso di rete windows e un device siano la stessa cosa

nella pagina man c'è scritto tutto quello che devi sapere

----------

## skakz

prova cosi

```

mount -t smbfs -o rw,username=pippo,password=alfio //NOME_PC_DI_RETE/DIRECTORY /mnt/point

```

EDIT:

oppure edita fstab aggiungendo questa riga:

```

//NOME_PC_DI_RETE/DIRECTORY       /mnt/point     smbfs       credentials=/etc/samba/credentials      0 0

```

e in /etc/samba/credentials scrivi:

username = blablabla

password = blablabla

poi basta che dai

```

mount //NOME_PC_DI_RETE/DIRECTORY 

```

----------

## AlterX

 *darkdude wrote:*   

> prova cosi
> 
> ```
> 
> mount -t smbfs -o rw,username=pippo,password=alfio //NOME_PC_DI_RETE/DIRECTORY /mnt/point
> ...

 

Le ho provate tutte e due!  :Crying or Very sad: 

Solito errore, che, trovandomi, riporto:

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //10.0.0.2/C,

       or too many mounted file systems

Per installare smbmount, cosa devo emergere visto che nel sistema non è presente (samba?) ??

----------

## IlGab

```

mount.cifs //remote_ip/share /mount/point -o username=utente

```

----------

## AlterX

 *IlGab wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> mount.cifs //remote_ip/share /mount/point -o username=utente
> ...

 

Ho solo mount...cosa devo fare per poter installare mount.cifs??

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *AlterX wrote:*   

>  *IlGab wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> mount.cifs //remote_ip/share /mount/point -o username=utente
> ...

 

ehm... tre volte che te lo dico... usa il comando smbmount. c'è anche scritto nella man page di mount, non è difficile da capire

----------

## AlterX

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *AlterX wrote:*    *IlGab wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> mount.cifs //remote_ip/share /mount/point -o username=utente
> ...

 

ehm...tre volte che te lo ridico...non c'è!

----------

## PboY

 *AlterX wrote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*    *AlterX wrote:*    *IlGab wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> mount.cifs //remote_ip/share /mount/point -o username=utente
> ...

 

hai samba ? altrimenti è ovvio che non c'e'.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *PboY wrote:*   

>  *AlterX wrote:*   ehm...tre volte che te lo ridico...non c'è! hai samba ? altrimenti è ovvio che non c'e'.

 

```
inntec1 root # which smbmount

/usr/bin/smbmount

inntec1 root # equery b /usr/bin/smbmount

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/bin/smbmount in *... ]

net-fs/samba-3.0.10 (/usr/bin/smbmount)

inntec1 root #
```

mi limito a questo e non aggiungo altro, così evitiamo polemiche

----------

## AlterX

 *AlterX wrote:*   

>  *darkdude wrote:*   prova cosi
> 
> ```
> 
> mount -t smbfs -o rw,username=pippo,password=alfio //NOME_PC_DI_RETE/DIRECTORY /mnt/point
> ...

 

Giusto per evitare polemiche, riquoto il mio mesaggio!

----------

## .:chrome:.

visto che smbmount appartiene al pacchetto samba (come hai visto nel mio post precedente), io proverei a emergere samba

----------

## AlterX

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> visto che smbmount appartiene al pacchetto samba (come hai visto nel mio post precedente), io proverei a emergere samba

 

In corso grazie...

----------

## AlterX

Ok con smbmount funziona correttamente.

un'pò insoddisfatto per aver installato il mondo (cups, libxxx, ecc...), ma meglio di nulla  :Laughing: 

Chiudo il thread  :Cool: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> Ok con smbmount funziona correttamente.
> 
> un'pò insoddisfatto per aver installato il mondo (cups, libxxx, ecc...), ma meglio di nulla 
> 
> Chiudo il thread 

 

il fatto é che se tu dai emerge -pv --tree samba puoi vedere quali pacchetti si porta dietro, e quali use sono attive:

```
blackbox root # emerge -pv --tree samba

These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-fs/samba-3.0.10  -acl +cups -debug +doc -kerberos -ldap -libclamav -mysql +oav +pam -postgres -python -quotas +readline (-selinux) -winbind -xml +xml2 0 kB
```

ora, se non vuoi usare cups con samba, ma lo vuoi usare per altre applicazioni, puoi dare:

```
blackbox root # emerge -pv --tree samba |grep +cups >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

dopodiché apri il file e sistemi tutto in modo che esca qualcosa tipo

```
>=net-fs/samba-3.0.10  -cups
```

Se invece non vuoi usare cups per nulla, allora metti -cups direttamente dentro /etc/make.conf

Coda

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> Ok con smbmount funziona correttamente.
> 
> un'pò insoddisfatto per aver installato il mondo (cups, libxxx, ecc...), ma meglio di nulla 
> 
> Chiudo il thread 

 

è dura voler usare i programmi senza installarli

----------

## AlterX

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *AlterX wrote:*   Ok con smbmount funziona correttamente.
> 
> un'pò insoddisfatto per aver installato il mondo (cups, libxxx, ecc...), ma meglio di nulla 
> 
> Chiudo il thread  
> ...

 

c***o è vero...che stupido!!

Non ci ho pensato... :Embarassed: 

----------

## AlterX

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *AlterX wrote:*   Ok con smbmount funziona correttamente.
> 
> un'pò insoddisfatto per aver installato il mondo (cups, libxxx, ecc...), ma meglio di nulla 
> 
> Chiudo il thread  
> ...

 

Perchè ci hai provato?!?

Io cercavo una soluzione per non dover installare nulla veramente.

----------

